# Listowel area(just west of Kitchener)



## turbobusa (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey 
Just wondering if anyone out there is in my area and wants to jam. I'm into Van Halen, Ozzy etc etc. No plans to get to serious or anything (kids and work come first), just looking for some like minded practicing musicians who want to have fun.
Thanks,
Greg
[email protected] or
[email protected]


----------

